#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Minimum Pipeline Bending Radius Calculator

## ankit.munjal

Just a basic Excel spreadsheet to calculate the Minimum bend radius of a pipeline. 

Hope this is useful to someone. 

Regards,



AnkitSee More: Minimum Pipeline Bending Radius Calculator

----------


## gkmeera

Not able to read / open. canu reupload. Thnakx

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share other link...

----------


## mamughal

Ankit,

Please reload file.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

Natural Bend Radius

----------


## Marty Thompson

Radius Bend calc.

----------


## mamughal

Thanx alot

----------


## bm70

please share this file again
the file attach is dead

----------


## acier58

> please share this file again
> the file attach is dead



It's still active.
I just download it.
Try again

Here is a snapshot of this spreadsheet.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ukok

> Natural Bend Radius



Thanks for sharing this calculation, but can you explain regarding this calculation..is refer to ASME B31.8 or what code?

----------


## ukok

:Friendly Wink:

----------


## maskula

> Radius Bend calc.



Could you share it again, please? Link is dead.

----------


## maskula

> Radius Bend calc.



Could you share it again, please? Link is dead.

See More: Minimum Pipeline Bending Radius Calculator

----------


## tayssier

Could you share it again, please? Link is dead.

----------


## nnarvind

Please share it since the link is dead

----------


## MahmoodSa

Could you share it again, please? Link is dead.

----------

